# If you were to start a YouTube channel...



## srodrigo (Aug 18, 2022)

...mainly uploading piano music, would you focus on a single genre, or would you have a mix?

I love anime and video games music since I was a kid. But I also like things by Hans Zimmer, Ludovico Einaudi and similar. Actually, I'm starting at composing music and I my music sounds closer to the latter than to anime or video games (at least so far..).

I know that covers are the fastest way for a channel to get traction, so I'll be doing mainly covers, plus some small original composition here and there.
Given the above, does it make any sense to mix genres?
Or should I just stick to what's similar to the music I'll be composing?
Maybe it'd be better to try everything I can and see what sticks?

My ultimate goal is to focus on original music as much as I can, but I'll probably never be able to leave covers behind, so it's important to make the right ones.


----------



## QuiteAlright (Aug 18, 2022)

Mix genres until you find what you love doing most, and what attracts a great viewership. Most channels need some experimentation before they find their niche.

Then, once you find what's most worth your time, you can focus on that.


----------



## srodrigo (Aug 19, 2022)

Thanks! I think that makes sense. Otherwise it's a shoot in the dark.


----------



## GtrString (Aug 19, 2022)

What you do today, is what you will do more of tomorrow..


----------



## vancomposer (Aug 19, 2022)

I don't think anyone can give you a real answer to this... there are so many factors that play a role, like first of all YOU and your personality and what and how do you play. Then there are trends, and as much as you try to compare or "copy and mimic" other channels with lots of followers, their scheme might totally not work for you.

You might do covers with the hope to gain some followers and no one cares and then you do THAT original and your channel blows up or the exact opposite.

AND there is this often frustrating component in the equation called the YouTube algorithm.

YES, just do what makes you happy! 😎


----------



## MarcusD (Aug 20, 2022)

Do what you enjoy, otherwise you won’t enjoy it. It’s quite easy to put unreasonable pressure on yourself to do what others want, and not what YOU want.


----------



## srodrigo (Aug 20, 2022)

Lol okay. Thanks guys, I think it makes sense to focus on what I enjoy the most (given uploading videos at a regular pace is quite a bit of work) and experiment to see where I get to 

It's probably going to be a mix of anime/video games and my own stuff, even if they are apples and oranges. I don't think I can go "commercial" and start covering Zimmer, Einaudi, etc. (except for a few songs I genuinely like), as others did with great success (millions and millions of views), just to get more eyes. I'm craving for anime covers, and also working hard on my first small original works, so I'll do that.

Thanks so much you all for your advice! This forum is amazing


----------



## grabien (Aug 25, 2022)

I would definitely go with the mix at the beginning and see the reactions


----------

